# Hi~



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 6, 2011)

This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.


----------



## del (Feb 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Intense (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 6, 2011)

del said:


> welcome



^^^^ What he said.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you..  I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello...


----------



## daveman (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome.

Remember... shoot high, aim low.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 6, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.



Welcome LadyGunSlinger. Enjoy the forum. Something tells me that you're rather quick on the draw.

Your avatar brings back memories.


----------



## zzzz (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy. And what brand ya ride under?


----------



## hortysir (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## JWBooth (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, now that you are here, you and your old buddy thanatos can go around flaming the hell out of threads just like at that other place...

Have fun!


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello. Like that avy of yours...

*****WELCOME*****


----------



## MSNY (Feb 6, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.



Hey good buddy, i finally made it over here, good to see you and to meet new
people for lively discussions.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Hey, now that you are here, you and your old buddy thanatos can go around flaming the hell out of threads just like at that other place...
> 
> Have fun!





Hang on and let me get that box of kleenex you left..  Open wide-- now bend over and say ahhhh..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

MSNY said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.
> ...





Hi my friend!  So glad you came over as well. It is good to be here and good to see you!

Hugs*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> Hello. Like that avy of yours...
> 
> *****WELCOME*****





Hi Athena and thank you.  You're lovely.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Remember... shoot high, aim low.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3FGZRsmYqI&feature=related





LOL! Great advice.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.
> ...





Hi Ropey and thank you. I just watched that movie for the first time two nights ago and loved it, not to mention Sharon Stone is totally hotttt! ;-)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


>





Thank you for your service to our nation and for the welcome also.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

daveman said:


> Howdy!





Hi Dave.. Nice to meet you and thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Welcome aboard.





Thank you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone for the welcome.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.





I give as good as I get and don't need interference from anyone so your concern is misplaced. Thanks for the welcome I think..


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.



Welcome, Lady... I see you got Tired of getting Goosed!... 



peace...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.
> ...





LOL Mal****!!  I heart you!~   You know it. It's really nice to see a lot of familiar faces.


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



And it's good to see you... 



peace...


----------



## Sallow (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Welcome.





Thank you Sallow.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.
> ...



Concern?    Okay....if that's what you see.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If you're looking to pick a fight for whatever reasons, you've come to the right place. I'm not difficult to find on this forum.. You're more than welcome to engage me Bodecea. I know who you are.. you came from the same place I did so if you think I'm in the dark, I'm not. Now if you will excuse me, I have better things to do than argue over petty BULLCRAP.


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.



It's been Difficult for you here because of that, hasn't it... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



She can't help herself, Lady... And it's pretty fucking Sad. 



peace...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I look forward to tearing her apart on the forum..  All too easy my friend. Yea, she's pretty pathetic..


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.



It works for me.

Better then the mafia bosses at the previous forum LGS and I were in....


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.
> ...



So did I....


----------



## Ravi (Feb 7, 2011)

Another purge at Hannity?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

MSNY said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings...enjoy yourself here.   However, be aware that the mods won't protect you by banning people who throw poo back at you when you throw poo at them.  Much more of a level playing field here and trolls reap what they sow.   Fun times.
> ...





Hahaha LOL No doubt.  I can breathe here. I like it a lot already. It's a great forum and so glad you're here too!


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




Ouch, +70 posts in and LGS loads her weapon....
Its gonna leave a mark.


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> MSNY said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You bet!

Now I need a nice avatar...hmmm...


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

MSNY said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



I've seen some of her posts... i'm thinking she's more noise than anything else. she just seems to be doing the troll for the other rightwingnuts. but we'll see.


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

MSNY said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It happens... 

Got Goosed at a Lesbian Bar on Friday Night... Err... Early Saturday Morning...



peace...


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Another purge at Hannity?



Yes, they crucified us for telling the truth about there liberal takover of the
boards.

There now a bunch of haters as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> MSNY said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



^^And this post isn't trolling? LMAO!! People in glass houses baby.


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Another purge at Hannity?
> ...



I'm hangin on a thread over there. But I have some good news.

We might get 10 or so conservative members to switch over.

I PMed them and there all interested,


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> MSNY said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Strange how that goose loves the taste of conservative flesh, hmm? ;-)


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MSNY said:
> ...



trolling? no. i didn't change the topic or deflect. i simply responded to our newest loudmouth. 

like i said... i think you're all hat no cattle. and people who come on here yapping generally don't last too long.

and I haven't seen an argument from you yet... just a lot of sound and fury.


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> MSNY said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Thanks for giving us your side of the fence...


----------



## MSNY (Feb 7, 2011)

Later gators!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Then you're either blind, stupid, or completely illiterate.. pick your poison. I don't give a shit what you think or what you believe. Tell ya what, if my posts bother you so damn bad already, IGNORE ME. Hey wow.. there's a thought.


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You (2) kiss and make-up... Repeatedly... 



peace...


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



i'm none of the above. and i didn't say you 'bother me'. i think you sound like a loudmouth.

so far you've done nothing to dissuade me. though i told my buddy mal i'd give you a chance and try not to judge you by the way you came onto the board.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Now say that again... But slower... 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board, nice avatar.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Welcome to the board, nice avatar.





 Thank you..


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




don't make me hurt you.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, now that you are here, you and your old buddy thanatos can go around flaming the hell out of threads just like at that other place...
> ...


Well hell's bells!  Another Hannity emigrant!  Good on ya LGS.  Gotta say I miss the old names though I've abandoned mine from there.

We play rough here, so wear your helmet, and here's some more standard operating equipment for you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm not here to convince you or anyone else of anything nor am I going to change to appease anyone. Mal is a good guy.. hottt too but I digress..  If you don't like me, that's on you and nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


No and no.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...




 LOL *fist bump~ Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## mal (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The way you Nest in my Threads, some would Think you were my Online Stalker... 



peace...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


so the new poster is your puppet? And a female, go figure.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Assume that at your own risk Ravi.  LGS will be happy to put many holes in that tin can on the fence post.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




LOL This by far is the most amusing post I've seen yet. Why I'm flattered that I've garned so much attention from you and your lil girl posse. We'll see ..  ;-) I'm on the forum, come on and join me.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> You (2) kiss and make-up... Repeatedly...



May I watch. Please?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Wow....bullcrap?   Is that what you call my welcome to you and my heads up on how this place is?   Well, you are going to fit in with a certain crowd just fine.....however, there are some of us who don't like being tarred with the same "Hannity idiots coming here like they own the place" brush...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Another purge at Hannity?



Yes...and once again I am put into the position of stating for the record that not all of us come here acting like we own this place, that it is now our own personal pissing well.   It's been hard to not be grouped with that lot...and now another wave comes in.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Another purge at Hannity?
> ...


Oh, I know. There are quite a few decent people here that used to post at hannity...but there is a certain group...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm RadiomanATL. I own the internets. Check in with xotoxi. He's my second in command. Plus a doctor, which comes in handy sometimes for the annual physicals.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

MSNY said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Another purge at Hannity?
> ...



Here we are allowed to offer you condolences over your persecution.


Tissue?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Another purge at Hannity?
> ...




What in the hell are you oozing about Bod? I don't think I own anything.. far from it. I came in here posting, my style .. and you and other little trolls came crawling looking for a fucking fight.. well you got one. Your sniveling is pathetic. I'm here as a guest and am honored to be so , thus don't put your blabber in my mouth, got it?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm RadiomanATL. I own the internets. Check in with xotoxi. He's my second in command. Plus a doctor, which comes in handy sometimes for the annual physicals.



Mr. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Uh huh....let's see who decided to be nasty when I welcomed you, LGS.   It wasn't me.   But, I guess you will just have to find out for yourself.   Gunny's gonna LOVE you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Instead of running my post count up in the welcome wagon, why not go and answer a question posed to you for the last 10 minutes, hmm? You can't, thats why. You're nothing but a blow hard.. always have been.  Don't know who Gunny is, nor do I give a damn. I'm not here to be in your little clique Bod. Grow up.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 7, 2011)

King awesome. You may be blessed by my presence now.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm off.. I have an evening class. Thanks to so many for helping to bring my post count up quickly. ;-)


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Hey guys!   I've got a Clique!    Woot!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't like any of you people. Especially EZ.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, you and EZ are soooooo difficult to like Radio.  (cough)

I've already greeted LGS elsewhere, but have seen enough now to think I like her.  And she must be a formidable lady and a force to be reckoned with to have so many of the usual suspects already gunning for her.  

I'm pretty sure I don't need to give her the 50 cent lecture on wearing a bullet proof vest and keeping a ready supply of bullshit detector on hand, but I for one welcome her and her friends.

Welcome Lady.  We hope you find a happy home here at USMB.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, you and EZ are soooooo difficult to like Radio.  (cough)
> 
> I've already greeted LGS elsewhere, but have seen enough now to think I like her.  And she must be a formidable lady and a force to be reckoned with to have so many of the usual suspects already gunning for her.
> 
> ...



i suppose you can think that being bullying, self-aggrandizing and rude is "formidable", but i just think it's bullying, self-aggrandizing and rude.

so if that makes me a "usual suspect", you might want to re-evaluate.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you and EZ are soooooo difficult to like Radio.  (cough)
> ...



Well since I  haven't seen any bullying, self-aggrandizing or rude behavior as yet, I really can't evaluate that.

But I do find it interesting that you saw yourself in the 'usual suspect' line.  

I suppose a lot of you missed EZ's excellent thread on giving newbies a chance here before blugeoning them into oblivion?   Not that I perceive LGS as somebody who will be easily blugeoned.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



i didn't see myself in "usual suspects" i saw you comment in defense of a fellow rightwinger and i know that i found her unimpressive and made no secret of that as did ravi. so it kind of limited who you were sniping at. 

i saw EZ's thread. but it had nothing to do with welcoming a big mouth. it had to do with presuming people were fake posters. you might not have been there then.

and if you didn't see the behaviors i described, either you haven't been reading her posts or your partisan blinders are on. 

s'okay, i still like you.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my first official post here but I recognize many familiar names. I look forward to the political joust this forum allows one the freedom to engage in.



I heard another board melted down.  Are we getting refugees?

Dear noobs,

Feel free to take any racist bullshit tendencies and shove them where the sun don't shine on your way out.

saveliberty (the nice version)

P.S.  Not directed at you LadyGunSlinger.  Have a great day!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this where I get to say I'm glad I've always been me, and never been to this place called Hannity?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 7, 2011)

mal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yes, the trolls thrive on food fights and try to provoke them.  I guess it is a form of entertainment to them and they don't care how juvenile, ignorant, or sometimes just plain hateful that looks to the rest of us.

But the fact is, if a member really is serious about discussing socio/economic/political issues of the day or of the past, the constant assault of ad hominem or personally insulting posts gets tiresome.  For some, it gets tiresome really fast and they decide not to waste their time here.  If USMB becomes mostly just that, I doubt I'll find much reason to stick around either.

Fortunately there are currently more thoughtful members--on all sides of various issues--than there are numbnuts.  I would like to keep it that way and people like you and LGS I think will be a help.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Is this where I get to say I'm glad I've always been me, and never been to this place called Hannity?



...which is why you get along with most people and know how to have a civil discussion.

hannity seems to kick the civil out of people.


----------



## Gh0sTeR (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Is this where I get to say I'm glad I've always been me, and never been to this place called Hannity?
> ...



No the left is just chalk full of uncivil people.  Real haters.  Sad really.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2011)

Gh0sTeR said:


> Hey....



Oh Joy!  Oh Rapture!


----------



## Gh0sTeR (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow...nice reception!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Gh0sTeR said:


> Wow...nice reception!!!



I've seen worse. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome LGS


----------



## random3434 (Feb 7, 2011)

For the last time, keep your Hannity BS, your trolling, sock, all the rest of your BS etc off the USMB. We don't care where you came from or why you were banned or infracted or why someone does or doesn't like you. This goes for OLD and NEW Members. Thanks. 

*PS~ other mods~* all the other posts moved to trash for you to read.  *


----------

